# Glock 19 IWB Holster



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I am currently looking for an IWB holster for my Glock 19. I would like something reasonably priced that carries the gun high enough to get a good grip on it during the draw. I currently carry it in the new Blackhawk SERPA carbon fiber holster but carrying on the belt is not alway feasible. I am considering the Galco Stow-and-Go I was wondering if any of you have any experience with this holster or recommendations for another. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am probably not the best person to ask, having a distinct Galco bias, but I participated in the testing of the Stow-n-Go and found it an excellent holster in that price point. It is very comfortable against the body, stays open when the pistol is drawn, has very good retention properties, and a secure belt clip (it uses a "j hook" design).

Perhaps *nukehayes* will be along with an opinion. He uses the Stow-n-Go with his PM9.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I use an Uncle Mikes IWB that is soft nylon with very soft lining for my Glock 27 and I love it. Mine rides low though, which help the grip from printing on my shirt. Only costs about $13


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The floppy Uncle Mike's design also prevents taking a complete grip on the pistol in the holster, which is the first step in a truly fast and fumble-free draw. Photos on the Galco site (I provided the link above) show how the Stow-n-Go is cut to allow a proper "combat grip," with the middle finger correctly positioned against the underside of the trigger guard.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I appreciate your feedback. I have an Uncle Mikes for my CW9 and it works alright, but you get what you pay for. Reholstering is a real pain with the nylon holsters. I think I will pick up the Stow-and-Go tonight but am still open to suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a DeSantis 'Scorpion' for my EDC G27. All the frames will fit this holster. I't all kydex, and works very well for me. Not much of a PITA sitting, but I do have an M-Tac holster coming. I bought the base holster for my SIG P220 actually, but I bought the hlaf-body (in kydex) for the Glocks. I'll be able to swap the holsters whenever I want, and that one will fit all of my Glocks as well.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Mike, you are correct, fortunatly, I am not hoping to have to draw in a hurry. But as far as comfort and compact design, it carries nice. And you do get what you pay for. I was looking for the lowest profile I could get.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I picked up the Stow-and-Go last night. It appears to be a very good holster. I like that I can get a full grip, the clips hooks solidly over the belt, and the mouth stays open so you can reholster. The $25 price tag is also very good for a leather holster made to fit specific makes/models. I appreciate the feedback and I plan on picking up this same holster for my CW9.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2007)

I carry my G19 in a Blade Tech IWB. It has a swet sleeve or shirt sleeve wahtever they are calling it. I think that it was about $59 and it is WELL worth it!

Train hard, train often, and train REALISTICALLY!!!
_______________
Brian K. LaMaster
President-Innovative Tactical Concepts, LLC
Instructor-Counter Force
Modern Warrior Talk
"High Impact Training" 
"Serious tactics for serious situations!"
*Check our Advanced Pistol Fighting Course out in the April 2008 issue of SWAT Magazine! The article is titled Unarmed and Armed Combatives*


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

220combat said:


> fortunatly, I am not hoping to have to draw in a hurry.


???!!!???:smt119


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

220combat said:


> Mike, you are correct, fortunatly, I am not hoping to have to draw in a hurry. But as far as comfort and compact design, it carries nice. And you do get what you pay for. I was looking for the lowest profile I could get.


No one wants to be in a situation in which you have to draw quickly to defend yourself but you sure want that option should the need arise. That's why I like my Serpa. It retains well and draws quickly.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> No one wants to be in a situation in which you have to draw quickly to defend yourself but you sure want that option should the need arise. That's why I like my Serpa. It retains well and draws quickly.


I agree and I have a Serpa as well. I carry my G19 in the Serpa whenever I am working security at our church (which is just outside Detroit). It hides incredibly well under my suit jacket and I can draw in a hurry if needed, but I never have to worry about it falling out. I wanted to get a good IWB for everyday carry with lighter clothes. I always carry in the same location (strong side hip) whether IWB or OWB to eliminate confusion in a dynamic critical incident.


----------

